# Weight management?



## Thelostchild (Mar 14, 2006)

I have been going to the gym all week and last week.? Since I'm recovering from my broken leg theres limited things I can do. I bike for a hour 15miles . I do at leat 2 sets of lifting weights for my upperbody for 1/2 . and I eat ok.. I try to eat healthy, yogurt, milk,chicken, fruits and veggies. What I' am I doing wrong. I can't seem to loose the weight.? Maybe its that im gaining muscle instead. what do you think.


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: weight management?*

sorry i for got to add something. in the middle of my sintence. (Racing thoights again) I do 2 sets of 20 upper body lifting


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: weight management?*

First, you are undoubtedly putting on muscle and do remember that muscle weighs more than fat, so that could be part of the reason.

Second, I wonder do you really need to lose weight at all? Or is this part of a distorted body image? Have you discussed this with your doctor? It is possible that you were previously below a healthy weight and your body is simply trying to get back to a healthy one.

Third, if it's true (objectively) that you are putting on weight (not because you were previously underweight), if i recall I think you mentioned that you were taking Effexor (Iis that correct?)... if so, it is possible that this is another byproduct of the medication that you may wish to discuss with your doctor... again, a change to a different SSRI medication might be helfpul.


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 14, 2006)

I have read in a lot of books that if you do alot of fasting and purging that it slows your matabolism, which I think is true. everyone that i've talk to says that I don't need to loose weight and that I look better then I have. I used to be really skinny . Yeah your probably right my body is trying to get into a health state. I often wounder if im just just growing into a womens body and im not comfortable with the idea? I know i have low selfesteem and I don't like my appearnce (physically and mentally). I try and just stay away from scales and focus on stay and being healthy but theres always that otherhalf of me that just want to be really skinny and I can't get there. I've tried getting of my effexor before and I tapered off. I got donw to the 150's and then eventually 75 but I got to sick and went back up. and even at 150 i don't even feel like this has worked to so I go back up to 375?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2006)

I wasn't suggesting that you stop taking medication - just that it might be worth talking to your doctor about changing it to avoid the side-effects.

Is your doctor a GP / family physician or a psychiatrist?


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a family doctor. And I also have a psychiatrist that I see. im seening him next week sometime. I will defenitly talk to him. Maybe I could taper off of the Effexor and take some Meclize? can you do that?


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 14, 2006)

spelled that wrong Meclizine


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2006)

Meclizine isn't an antidepressant so that wouldn't be a good substitute - I think it's for control of nausea or motion sickness.

However, there are a variety of options for other SSRI medications. One might be to try reducing the dose of Effexor and adding in a small amount of Wellbutrin or even a small amount of zyprexa to reduce the side-effects and boost the serotonin (anti-depressant) effects of the lower dose of Effexor. Another would be to switch to celexa or cipralex... your doctors should be in the best position to help you make that decision.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, with that diet, and that amount of *furious* excersize, you must _feel_ pretty healthy? if you don't focus on how you look, do you? Perhaps incorperating some yoga and focusing of relisiance, and your breathing may help. I found that excersize (in the gym sense) never really helped my self esteem, but yoga, because you continually get better, and suddenly are able to do a stretch that was NEVER possible when you started, is amazing for self esteem, PLUS instead of BULKING muscle, it lengthens muscle, ... just something to ponder anyway
x


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 14, 2006)

Phoenic: I love to exercise. And I feel a little more better when my husband is with me. I always thought about going and doing yoga, but right now i really can't becasue of my bum leg. Excersicing makes me feel like ive accomplished something. 

As for the Meclizine I figured it would help with the nueasua and shocking feeling you get?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2006)

> As for the Meclizine I figured it would help with the nueasua and shocking feeling you get?



Oh, I see. The problem is that it would seem that you need to be on some type of antidepressant medication right now so the answer ios not to stop taking it but to switch it or decrease the dose and augment it with a different type of medication as I described above.


----------



## g-scared (Mar 25, 2006)

It sounds like everything you are doing is right.? Maybe you should just give it more time.? It's hard not to be impatient I know.? But if you don't look at the clock too much, I am confident that you will see results.


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 30, 2006)

Well i have gave it 4 weeks the scale says that I have lost some but boy does it not show..I have gained allot of muscle on my arms..


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 22, 2006)

I have not eatin in 2 days, I don't know why?But don't worry I ate dinner tonight. i still haven't weighed myself every time I go to the gym I tell my self that im going to do it and then I don't. I think its because i don't want my therapist to see that I do it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 23, 2006)

LostChild, no matter what the reason, not eating for two days is very unhealthy. Probably the healthiest eating schedule is like a diabetic diet, where one eats several small meals a day. That is far less destructive than one giant meal every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 23, 2006)

Some time I find It difficult to eat. I know its not health. My left brain knows that not eating is bad for you, and you could die either from not eating or other complications, that side knows its bad. but then the right side says go ahead you don't have to eat. eating just will make you fat. who cares.


----------



## fancy792 (Apr 23, 2006)

From reading the post, there so many different areas I would like to add too. One thing that is more important to say is. Your weight wills fluctuate for many reason. You can lose or gain per week and time of the day. Taking an average of 3 weeks and built a schedule and study your weight pattern is important. The feeling of losing is excellent if that?s the goal. 

Weight can vary with exercising because muscles weight more as well as the muscles retains water during an intensive workout. Similar to what was mentioned on top. 

One things about muscles that is very positive is it has memories, if you were training and then stop and you start again the gain will be faster.

Selecting 3 meals and 3 snacks and alternate your training will help you a achieve a lost or a gain.

There's an article in a magasine that I read and it said that X number of women that had a positive opinion on their body image had greater result with keeping and maintaining their new weight.

I'm fighting to lose myself.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 24, 2006)

My stomach isn't that big to stuff 3 meals a day into on top of snacks in between , that sounds like way to much food to eat. I know eating 3 meal a day is good for you but I can't stand the thought of all that food going into my stomach.. Do you really think that riding a bike for 1 hour builds muscle I just go as fast as i can and as long as i can just for the cardio since thats all i can do.


----------



## Peanut (Apr 24, 2006)

I would certainly think that bike riding would build muscle in your legs.


----------



## jkb (Apr 24, 2006)

When I Used To Bike I Def. Gained Nice Toned Muscles In My Legs.


----------



## just mary (Apr 24, 2006)

> My stomach isn't that big to stuff 3 meals a day into on top of snacks in between , that sounds like way to much food to eat.



I think you have to look at the size of the meals, if you make them small but nutritious, it can be very satisfying and not overfilling. I like to snack and I find this type of eating works for me, as long as I remember to eat protein which I find is the most difficult thing to include in my diet. Protein is just less convenient than carbohydrates or fruits or vegetables. I was eating just plain almonds (for protein) but the price has sky-rocketed in the past year (nearly doubled). In fact, I think the chocolate-covered almonds are cheaper but that would probably defeat the purpose. 



> Do you really think that riding a bike for 1 hour builds muscle I just go as fast as i can and as long as i can just for the cardio since thats all i can do.



Yes, I do. I started biking to and from work a few weeks ago and I've already noticed a change. At first my legs looked almost "swollen" but I think it was just water retention. In the past week the swelling has gone done and my legs are definitely looking better (and I feel better too  ).

Take care.


----------



## fancy792 (Apr 25, 2006)

The portion doesn't have to be big put well portioned. It very important to have as much nutriment because muscle consume lots and you don't gain fat or unwanted weight. 

If you over do exercise your not helping your body either. It will go in starvation mood and you will not gain or lose, after all this work you may start gaining. Look at your body like a car motor, you need your oils, gas and if you don't have the right combination or the wrong product the motor doesn't work.

Cardio like the bike exercise 45 min 5 times a day is a good balance, if your not competing. More may give you opposit result specially if the food balance isn't there.

I was in dancing from age 3 to 18 then I change career decisions. Today i'm certainely paying for the over exercise I've done and all the unbalance nutritions I've done. 

When you look at your weight, calculate your BMI and if you are 18-20 that is the norm. What are your goal and what do you feel is a health weight for you. Please be careful to stay HEALTHY that is very important because that will catch back to you if not.

Life is all about balance even if this hard to respect.

Your body needs the food intake, exercise as well as recuperation time(good sleep) then you have the right success.


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 25, 2006)

I can't excercise today my leg is so swollen. Plus I have a cracked filing and its killing me. Oh my I ate 3 pieces of pizza but they were small.


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 26, 2006)

I lie'd I went to the gym but only for half and hour. I sure worked the heck out of my self though. level 5 and I was peddling as fast as I could. I was sweating really bad. eww.


----------



## worried (May 2, 2006)

I think there has been a lot of great nutritional advice here (regarding the small meals and snacks). I can share my experience from the past year, maybe it will help. A year ago I weighed 155 pounds and wore a size 12. I had not only had difficulty losing weight port-partum, but I gained weight after my last baby. After a year of losing my battle, I regrouped, and changed my strategy. I knew that what ever I did had to be a lifestyle change, not just something for immediate gratification. I started running, one mile at first, I am now up to five miles. I also supplimented with pilates, which I have found to be a great way to build strength, muscle tone, and flexibility. I began to avoid anything deep-fried, and I have tried to reduce my sugar intake (if I need a sugar fix, I keep things like 100 calorie pack snacks around). I have found that when I eat regularly, and healthy, I have lost more weight than when I tried to simply reduce my food intake. With the exercise and improved diet, I have lost 30 pounds and now wear either a size 2 or 4. Typically when I have been this weight in the past I would wear a size 6, but I think because I have a higher muscle mass to fat ratio, I am in the smaller sizes. With your health issues, you need to customize your workout for your needs. I think you're on the right track with doing cardio and weight training. Your diet needs to improve though, or you're just battling it out with you metabolism. Don't be discouraged at small weight loss, there is an exchange between the fat loss and the muscle gain. I lost about 3-5 pounds a month on my plan (nothing that exciting), and sometimes I went up and down, but there was steady pattern heading down over the long term. It took about six months to get to where I am now, and it was slower in the beginning and probably picked up after about a two months. Don't give up, your body needs a chance to understand what you are doing and get with the program. Good luck!


----------

